# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  compenso amministratore srl

## vale

Buonasera, cortesemente sapete dirmi se in una s.r.l. costituita da tre soci (marito,moglie e figlio) di cui uno di questi soci (marito) è amministratore unico, deve percepire per forza un compenso dalla società???
Anche perché hanno optato per la trasparenza!!!!  
Grazie 
scusate se ho sbagliato forum!!!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Buonasera, cortesemente sapete dirmi se in una s.r.l. costituita da tre soci (marito,moglie e figlio) di cui uno di questi soci (marito) è amministratore unico, deve percepire per forza un compenso dalla società???
> Anche perché hanno optato per la trasparenza!!!! 
> Grazie………
> scusate se ho sbagliato forum!!!!!

  Tenuto conto dell'opzione per la trasparenza, non assegnerei alcun compenso all'amministratore (che nessuno può obbligare) in quanto assolutamente inutile nella tua situazione.
Ciao

----------

